# Stone/Grass garden, etc.. examples?



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey all, I was wondering if anyone could show me some examples of their stone gardens, grass gardens or anything that you set up for your hedgie to play with? Sookie wont play with toys so I want to try and get her to use her nose, literally, and move around and get exercise. Even an example of your play area would be helpful. I dont know where to start or how to make one exactly so if I had a visual that would help. Thanks!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

This is a pic of his wheat grass garden:










And Snarf in his rock garden...it's about 6-7" across and has 1/2" deep aquarium gravel:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

and what does the grass garden do? he just scavenges around in it like a rock garden? if she ate some of it to test it out would it make her sick?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

So far, all he does with the wheat grass is completely ignore it. :roll: Jamie is going to trim it doen so there's a flat spot and I'll put Snarf in that spot and see what he does. I would LOVE to put a few mealies in the grass and have Snarf try to find them but i think they will crawl into the dirt too quickly...I'll try it once he's actually been in the grass.

The vet said it's fine if he eats some...but he likely won't.


----------

